# NIE number



## NickH01 (May 4, 2014)

My apologies to you as you have probably been asked this question many, many times before, but;
We are looking to complete a house purchase and as such I know we need an NIE number. This is a private purchase so no agent involvement. We have negotiated a completion date at the end of March 2015 (I retire in Feb). We are due to be in Spain in Jan for around about 10 days or so with the plan being to find a solicitor and apply for NIE numbers. 
We have a Spanish friend who will accompany us to the Police station.
Okay, so to the questions; What documentation do we need with us?
Do we get our NIE numbers straight away or if not how long after the application?
The house is just outside Elche/Alicante, if that makes any difference.

Many thanks to all you regulars who are always there to help us novices, your patience with our oft repeated questions is really appreciated.


----------



## kenmar (Sep 1, 2014)

H, we went to Cartagena police St a few months ago. We went for recedcia we got pour nor no on the spot. Take as many bits of paper work you can think of. We took Spanish and English bank statements just a few.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The procedure varies from area to area, but in our area, you make an appointment (in others you can just turn up and wait to be seen). You'll need as much paperwork as you can provide - WITH PHOTOCOPIES OF IT ALL. Passports, bank statements, proof of your impending purchase, maybe your solicitors details..... I cant think of anything else at the moment lol!!! You then will be given a slip of paper to take to the bank and pay, you return with proof of payment and - again I think it varies, some offices will give you your NIE number, others may send it??!!

Jo xxx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jojo said:


> The procedure varies from area to area, but in our area, you make an appointment (in others you can just turn up and wait to be seen). You'll need as much paperwork as you can provide - WITH PHOTOCOPIES OF IT ALL. Passports, bank statements, proof of your impending purchase, maybe your solicitors details..... I cant think of anything else at the moment lol!!! You then will be given a slip of paper to take to the bank and pay, you return with proof of payment and - again I think it varies, some offices will give you your NIE number, others may send it??!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Why do you need bank statements and all that just for an NIE?


All you actually need is; passport, money for fee, form filled in (and sometimes a photo). Can't think of anything else. Some places are asking for *proof* of why you need an NIE - recently friends of ours had to go to a notary to formalise their reasons (??!!)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

snikpoh said:


> Why do you need bank statements and all that just for an NIE?
> 
> All you actually need is; passport, money for fee, form filled in (and sometimes a photo). Can't think of anything else. Some places are asking for proof of why you need an NIE - recently friends of ours had to go to a notary to formalise their reasons (??!!)


Yes, you're probably right! I learnt to work on the theory that it was easier to take everything plus photocopies - cos there always seemed to be something that had been left behind but needed lol

Jo xxx


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

All you should need according to the instructions issued by the National police are: Passport, original and a copy of the page with the photo, the application form and the fee (about 10.50€). The NIE Certificate should be issued there and then.


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

In Malaga city, the wait time to pick up the certificate is 1 week. I'm not sure if it's because they were super busy or not, but every one was told to come back in a week. My husband went in a day earlier than that, and it was ready for pick up.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

bellakem said:


> In Malaga city, the wait time to pick up the certificate is 1 week. I'm not sure if it's because they were super busy or not, but every one was told to come back in a week. My husband went in a day earlier than that, and it was ready for pick up.


That you had to wait I suspect is because you are not an EU Citizen. I believe the EU Directive, as it relates to EU Citizens, states that it must be issued immediately upon application.


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

I don't have mine yet. This was my for my husband. He is Italian by birth with an Italian passport. My passport was not stamped upon arrival because we moved from Malta, so have to wait till after my trip at the end of the month. We were surprised as well, but they told everyone a week, even the guy at the front door who gave out the forms etc. said the same thing.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Are we not confusing applying for an NIE number with signing on the register of foreign residents here?

I know that now, provided one has all the correct documentation and fulfils all the requirements, the tarjeta confirmg registration as a resident is issued on the spot.

However, if it is just an NIE number which is being applied for, then as far as I know the system is the same as it always was - you take your form and supporting documentation to the Comisaria, pay the fee and then they tell you to come back and collect the certificate with your NIE number xxx days letter. I helped someone do this in Torre del Mar late last year (a UK citizen) and he was told his would be ready for collection in 7 days' time. It was the same when I applied 11 years ago, and when I helped another friend get one when she inherited a house here 3 years ago.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> Are we not confusing applying for an NIE number with signing on the register of foreign residents here?
> 
> I know that now, provided one has all the correct documentation and fulfils all the requirements, the tarjeta confirmg registration as a resident is issued on the spot.
> 
> However, if it is just an NIE number which is being applied for, then as far as I know the system is the same as it always was - you take your form and supporting documentation to the Comisaria, pay the fee and then they tell you to come back and collect the certificate with your NIE number xxx days letter. I helped someone do this in Torre del Mar late last year (a UK citizen) and he was told his would be ready for collection in 7 days' time. It was the same when I applied 11 years ago, and when I helped another friend get one when she inherited a house here 3 years ago.


Opps yes I was wrong, thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> Are we not confusing applying for an NIE number with signing on the register of foreign residents here?
> 
> I know that now, provided one has all the correct documentation and fulfils all the requirements, the tarjeta confirmg registration as a resident is issued on the spot.


... remember though that in some areas it's not a tarjeta - still an A4 sheet of green paper!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> ... remember though that in some areas it's not a tarjeta - still an A4 sheet of green paper!


It is still a piece of (useless) green paper, but the size of a credit card with info on both sides. But one is NOT PERMITTED to plasticize it and it is absolutely NOT an ID. 

I carry a plasticized copy, not legal but works just the same.

PS I suspect that if one does not already have an NIE then they may have to wait to get the 'Green thing'.


----------

